# Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch



## Teich Greenhorn (23. März 2009)

Hallo, nach fast genau einem Jahr melde ich mich auch mal wieder zurück im Forum.
Vor einem Jahr sollte es eigentlich schon losgehen mit unserem Teich.(ausgedienter Klärteich) (siehe meinen alten Beiträge)
Aber aus persönlichen Gründen wurde noch nichts draus.
Den Kies der noch am Boden lag habe ich mit einem Minibagger rausheben lassen,die alte Folie entfernt,ein wenig mit Sand modeliert und grob die Terrasse am Teich angelegt.
Diese Woche kommt ein Landschaftsgärtner vorbei, der mir ein wenig bei der Gestalltung des Teiches behilflich sein will.Ich bin mal gespannt.
Hier noch eimal ein paar Daten zu unserem Teich (im Gedanken):

Länge:ca.8m
Breite:ca.6m
Tiefe:ca.1,20m
Wasservolumen.ca.24000Liter
Fische:ja(evt.auch Kois)

Ich habe mich auch schon über Filter-Techniken schlau gemacht.Mir wurde ein Komplettset von Oase empfohlen.(Biosys Set 4= Biotec18Screenmatic+Bitron55C+Aquamax Eco 16000 ).Beim Preis von 1649€ mußte ich aber erst einmal ganz schön schlucken. Kann mir einer etwas aus Erfahrungen zu diesem System sagen oder auch preisgünstigere Systeme empfehlen?
Zum Schluß noch einmal eine Frage zu Kois.Kann ich diese auch mit anderen Fischen in einem Teich setzten und wenn ja,was ist im vorwege zu beachten.

So,daß war es erst einmal von mir.
Bis die Tage.
Ich habe noch ein paar Fotos mit reingestellt, die den heutigen Zustand des " Teiches" zeigen.
Für Anregungen und Tip's wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## p3ox (23. März 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

Hallo,

zu dem __ Filtersystem kann ich mich nicht äußern. Aber falls du wirklich Kois halten willst, solltest du die Teichtiefe nochmal überdenken! Eine Teichtiefe von mind. 1,50m sollte eingeplant werden. 

Gruß, Basti


----------



## Annett (23. März 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

Hallo und Willkommen zurück. 

Bezüglich Filter schau mal in unsere Selbstbauecke.

Da kommst Du mit Sicherheit günstiger + besser hin.

Und mach Dir bitte Gedanken, wo Du Pflanzen so unterbringen kannst, dass die Koi sie nicht erreichen.


----------



## Black1 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

Hallo

Hatte früher auch den Biotec 18.Bei 24000 l und evtl Koi nicht mehr zu empfehlen. Da muß ich Annett recht geben.

Pumpe und UVC sind ok.


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (24. März 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

Hallo,ersteinmal schönen Dank für die ersten schnellen Tip's.
Ich glaube,ich lasse doch lieber die Finger von den Koi's.(Habe mich ehrlicherweise auch noch nicht so wirklich mit dem Thema Koi befasst!?). Wir fanden bloß ,daß diese sehr schön im Teich aussehen.
Ich habe eben auch noch ein bißchen in der "Bastelecke" von Filtern gelesen-aber da buß ich mich glaube ich noch etwas genauer "schlau lesen".
Außerdem habe ich ein wenig bei E..Y geguckt nach Filteranlagen.Es gibt ja auch um einiges günstigere Filteranlagen-aber taugen die auch etwas? Wer hat Erfahrungen mit anderen Filtersystemen?
Morgen kommt nun erstmal "mein Landschaftsgärtner"-mal gucken was der so sagt zur Teichgestalltung.
Ich freue mich auf weitere Tip's und Anregungen.
In diesem Sinne-alle noch einen schönen Abend.


----------



## hermes03 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

Hallo,
also mit der Tiefe das ist schon richtig.
Am besten das Maximum rausholen. Leider waren bei mir wegen sehr hohem Grundwasserstand auch nur 1,35 möglich aber ich denke damit kann mann leben.
Zu deinem __ Filtersystem. Ich habe ne Aquamax 12000 n Vitron 55( Vitron is au von oase aber billiger und kann das selbe) und ein Screenmatic 18 an meinem 12 000 Liter Teich.
Aber bei deiner geplanten Größe wird der wohl nicht reichen. Würde mich dann eher nach nem 30er bzw. 36 umsehen bekommt bei E...y gebraucht so um die 800.
Wenn man jetzt bedenkt, dass dein Teich ja möglicherweise noch tiefer wird und an volumen zunimmt reicht der Biotec 18 beileibe nicht.
Villeicht solltest du auch noch über einen Skimmer nachdenken.
Mach dir lieber schon mal vorher genau Gedanken,
welche Filtersystem du erwirbst oder bastelst.
Gruß Marcel


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

So,ich melde mich auch mal wieder. Mit meinem Landschaftsgärtner war ein kleiner "Flopp". Nach der vor Ort Durchsprache habe ich ganze vier Wochen auf den ersten Vorschlag per Zeichnung warten müßen. Jetzt warte ich schon wieder die vierte Woche auf den Kostenvoranschlag.(ich finde das ist ein wenig sehr lange).
Jetzt lasse ich doch wieder meinen /unseren Kopf qualmen.
Ich habe da in einer Garten-Zeitschrift einen Artikel über den Aufbau der Teichzonen gefunden, der mir bis jetzt so nicht bekannt war. Was haltet ihr davon?
Dann habe ich nochmal eine Frage zu meinem rausgebaggertem Kies (siehe alte Fotos in vorherigen Beiträgen).
Kann ich diesen nach verlegen der Folie auf den Teichboden schütten? Hier im Forum heißt sehr oft, daß man mit Kies Pfusch verdecken will,aber ich finde es sieht einfach gut aus, man kann dort die Pflanzen einsetzten und ich brauche den Kies ja nicht mehr kaufen.
So nun bin ich auf eure Antworten und Anregungen gespannt.

Für alle ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Christine (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichbau -jetzt geht es aber los(wenn auch langsam)*

Hallo Greenhorn,

Du kannst nicht einfach irgendwelche Zeichnungen aus Zeitschriften einstellen - auch diese unterliegen dem Copyright. Lies Dir doch noch mal diesen Artikel hier durch https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19970/?q=copyright

Entweder Du machst selbst eine Zeichnung oder Du setzt einen Link (sofern möglich).

(Und einmal posten reicht völlig - den anderen Thread habe ich gelöscht.)


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

Hallo Christine,sorry war keine Absicht.
Ich habe mich jetzt mal mit Pinsel und einem weisen Blatt Papier bewaffnet.Ich hoffe man kann erkennen was gemeint ist.
So,ich hoffe ich kriege allerlei Antworten,Kritiken,Anregungen......
Schönes WE.


----------



## Annett (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

Hallo.

Bezüglich Pflanzzonenaufbau kannst Du sowas nur ausprobieren. Nasser Sand rutscht gerne ab. Das sehe ich bei mir im Flachwasserbereich...
Da muss ich am äußeren Folienrand immer mal Sand nachdosieren, bis die Pflanzen irgendwann alles gut verwurzelt haben.
Die "Feuchtzone" sollte m.M.n. schon etwas mehr über dem Wasserspiegel liegen. Gerade für die sogenannte nasse und feuchte Wiese gibt es die meisten und schönsten Pflanzen. Oder Ihr plant gleich mit Uferwall + Ufergraben. 

Um nochmal ganz von vorne anzufangen:
-Was für ein Teich soll es denn nun werden?
Fischteich, naturnaher Teich mit Minifischchen oder gar ohne Fische, Schwimmteich?
Ihr habt soviel Platz - wenn das Geld und die Lust auf Schwimmen vorhanden ist, würde ich auf jeden Fall einen Schwimmteich in Betracht ziehen.
Evtl. dieses Jahr nur den abgegrenzten Filtergraben/Bodenfilter o.ä. anlegen und bepflanzen und dann im nächsten Jahr den Teich in eine ordentliche Form bringen. 

Ja, ich weiß - ich bin gemein.... Auch wir träumen von einem großen Schwimmteich hinter der Scheune. Sollten wir mal im Lotto gewinnen..............  

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob der Hinweis schon kam... aber die Fachbeiträge sind auch noch was für diejenigen, wo das Loch schon mehr oder weniger vorhanden ist.


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

Hallo Annett,da hast du recht:wenn das liebe Geld nicht wäre.
Mit den Fachbeiträgen hast du Recht,ich habe mich auch schon ein wenig eingelesen.
Es soll ein naturnaher Teich mit Fischen werden (keine Kois).
Mit dem abrutschen des Sandes hast du Recht-aber hat man das nicht auch wenn man die "normale" Methode anwendet?
Jetzt bin ich am überlegen ob ich nicht noch einen Filtergraben mit in die Planung einbeziehe.Da muß ich mich aber noch ein wenig reinlesen.
 Eine blöde Frage noch zum Schluß:Wenn ich die Kapillarsperre baue -habe ich dann nicht automatisch einen Uferwall und Ufergraben? 
So bis die Tageund Danke für deine Antwort.


----------



## Annett (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

Hallo...

Wie ist denn eigentlich Dein Vorname? "Teich Greenhorn" ist irgendwie so unpersönlich.  Ich verrat ihn auch nicht weiter.  

Wenn der Platz beengt ist, bauen viele Teichbauer Stufen in den Teich, um schneller auf Tiefe zu kommen. Bei Euch würde ich empfehlen, möglichst flache (waagerechte) Ebenen zu bauen, die dann etwas steiler auf die nächste Ebene abfallen. Der Sand bleibt auf breiteren Flächen besser liegen, als auf sehr schmalen.
Überhaupt finde ich das schönste am Teich die vielen vers. Pflanzen. Wie sie sich entwickeln und blühen.... daher auch die Anregung Richtung Ufergraben. 
Bei uns wächst es darin 3x besser als im Teich selbst. Viele Pflanzen kommen mit der gewollten Nährstoffarmut eines Teiches nicht zurecht und mickern.
Ich muss bei Gelegenheit wirklich mal die Vergleichsfotos machen und einstellen. 

Mit der Kapillarsperre hat man nicht zwangsläufig einen Ufergraben. Es ist nur die am natürlich aussehenste Form eine solche zu bauen. Meine Meinung.
Bei unserem Teich gibt es beides: Kapillarsperre mit und ohne Ufergraben+Uferwall. 
Wer keinen Platz hat, spart den Graben oft ein.... oder will aus anderen Gründen keinen haben/kennt das Konzept dahinter nicht.
Wir wollten z.B. den Teich nicht ringsherum damit anlegen, weil dann die eigentlich Teichfläche zu klein geworden wäre. Außerdem verdunstet der Graben im Hochsommer ordentlich Wasser. 

Alles hat Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

Hallo Annett,erstmal schönen Dank für deine schnellen Antworten.Mein Name ist übrigens Thomas.
Ich gehe einmal davon aus, daß du die Methode ansprichst,welche in der Zeichnung dargestellt ist oder irre ich mich.
Mit dem Uferwall und Ufergraben habe ich mích gestern noch ein wenig durch das Forum gelesen.Es waren schon auch ein paar schöne Fotos dabei.(auch von deinem Teich).
Ich habe gestern erst einmal Sand bestellt,der hoffentlich vorm "Vatertag" auch noch kommt.Dann will ich nämlich endlich anfangen meinen Teich zu "modelieren".Der Preis vom Landschaftsgärtner hat mich jetzt noch mehr motiviert es selber zu machen.
Wir werden ihn in der Form so lassen.Wir finden es so besser als mit Buchten u.s.w.(auch wenn es viele als langweilig bezeichnen-"aber jeder so wie es ihm gefällt")
Wir werden wohl  eine ca.1,50m breite Sumpfzone , eine ca.1,00m Flachwasserzone und eine ca.2 Meter breite Tiefzone anlegen.
Wir wollen diese dann umlaufend nicht mit der gleichen breite machen, sondern mit der Breite ein wenig variieren. Falls noch Anregungen da sind , immer raus damit. Wir hoffen das uns das Wetter und unsere "künstlerische Begabung" nicht im Stich lassen.
Um noch eimal auf den Uferwall/Ufergraben zurück zu kommenas kann eigentlich doch auch noch entschieden werden,kurz bevor die Folie reinkommt oder sogar wenn die Folie schon drinne liegt-Oder habe ich da einen Gedanken-Fehler?
Soweit unsere Planung für die freien Tage.Ich hoffe ich denke daran ein paar Fotos zu machen,denn wie heißt es hier im Forum oft:"Fotos sagen mehr wie 1000 Worte".

Tschüß sagt Thomas.


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

Eine Seite des Teiches habe ich jetzt begonnen.
Ich habe den Teich noch um eine ca. 0,90 m Sumpfzone verbreitert.Von dort aus geht dann runter bis auf auf 0,30 m . Die untere Stufe der Sumpfzone wird noch ein wenig mit Sand verbreitert und gleichzeitig die Schräge  noch abgeflacht.Die gesammte Sumppfzone hat dann eine Breite von ca. 2,00m.Von dort aus will ich dann auf ca. 0,60m runter in die Flchwasserzone,die ich ca.1,50m breit machen werde.Die Maße sind alle die Aushubmaße.Ich habe mit 0,10m Aufbau gerechnet (Sand,Flies,Folie,Substrat,Kies)
Hat noch jemand Anregungen,Kritik o.Ä? Wäre dafür sehr dankbar
Hier nun wie verprochen ein paar Bilder von den ersten Erdarbeiten.

Meinen ständigen Beobachter hatte ich auch stets zur Seite.


Gruß 
         Thomas


----------



## Annett (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

Hallo Thomas.

50-60cm Wassertiefe als Flachwasserzone? 

Welche Pflanzen hast Du denn dafür geplant? 
Soweit mir bekannt, gibt es bis auf Unterwasserpflanzen und Seerosen kaum dafür geeignete Pflanzen..... Beide kommen genauso gut mit 1m oder etwas mehr Tiefe klar.
Allerdings braucht man dann schon etwas wüchsigere Seerosensorten und keine Zwerge/Halbzwerge.


----------



## Landmano (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

Hallo erstmal,
ich hätte da na mal ne Anmerkung zu dem ausgewählten Filtern vom O.se.

Klar die sind ganz schön teuer. Aber den Gedanken an ein "etwas" günstigeres Paket würd ich persöhnlich schnell vergessen.

Da Kauft man sich dann einen Filter nebst Pumpe bei XY und stellt im ersten Sommer fest das das Wasser nicht so klar ist wie man wolte oder der Teich droht im schlimsten Fall sogar umzukippen.

Wenn dann noch die erste Fischbrut schlüpft wirds schnell eng mit der Wasserqualität.

Ist nur so ne Erfahrung die die meisten  beim ersten  Teichbau machen. 

Schließlich kauft man dan doch das etwas teuere Paket und ärgert sich über das bezahlte Lehrgeld.


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

Hallo Annett,da hast du natürlich vollkommen Recht,da habe ich mich irgendwie total vertan.Die FWZ werde ich natürlich nur 0,40m ausheben.
Ich habe aber auch noch nicht weiter gegraben.

@ Landmano:

Vielen Dank für deinen Tip wegen der Pumpen/Filter.Gute Sachen sind meistens auch eine bischen teurer.Ach, wenn ichsoweit erst einmal wäre.


Bis die Tage

         Thomas


----------



## bodo61 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

Hallo Thomas,
von dem Bi.....18 muß ich dir leider aus eigener Erfahrung abraten. Die Herstellerangaben sind bei so ziehmlich allen Fabrikaten Märchen. Dieser Filter eignet sich bei einem Teich mit Besatz für max. 10 qm, eher weniger. Denk über einen Eigenbau nach oder eine Mehrkammerfilter (Reihen o. Centervortex)
Und wenn du noch am schachten bist baue einen Bodenablauf ein. Ermöglicht dir durch eine Schwerkraftanlage viel mehr Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

Hallo Bodo,danke für deinen Tip.Werde ich im Hinterkopf behalten.
Hier noch ein paar Bilder von meinen weiteren aktivitäten am Teich,die jetzt leider  wegen des Wetter's und der Schicht wieder ein wenig in den Hintergrund rücken.
Ich habe den Sand zum "formen" an den Teich gekarrt welchen ich noch ein wenig verdichten will.
Eine Frage zur Folie: wer hat Erfahrung mit der Folie von Firestone?

Gruß
        Thomas


----------



## Klausile (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

Hallo Thomas,

ich habe vor einem Jahr meinen neuen Teich mit der 1,15 mm EPDM Folie von Firestone angelegt. Es hat richtig Spaß gemacht mit der Folie zu arbeiten. Trotz Kälte lies sich die Folie einwandfrei verlegen.
Diese Jahr habe ich am Rand einen Skimmer eingebaut, die Folie fühlt sich noch immer an wie neu. Auch kleben kann man die Folie gut, wenn man den richtigen Kleber verwendet. Ich hatte zuerst den EPDM-Kleber von OASE benutzt, der wirklich sehr gut ist, aber leider sehr teuer. Zum Schluß habe ich mit Fix-All gearbeitet. Der Kleber ist nach meiner Meinung genau so gut, kostet aber nicht mal die hälfte des OASE Klebers.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

Hallo ,erst mal frohe Pfinsten an alle.

@Klaus, danke für deine Antwort.Ich bin gerade dabei mir ernsthaftere Gadanken um die Folie u.s.w. zu machen.Auf jeden Fall habe ich schon festgestellt,daß es doch erhebliche Preisunterschiede gibt.(wahrscheinlich aber auch Qualitätsunterschiede).
Was ich hier im Forum so gelesen habe, sollte man auch ja auch darauf achten wieviel Jahre Garantie auf die Folie besteht.
Ich möchte ja aber auch gerne das mir die Folie bis vor den Teich geliefert wird.


Wenn also noch jemand Anregungen-Tipp's-Vorschläge o.ä.zum Thema Folienkauf hat bitte melden.

                                                                                             MfG  Thomas


----------



## Annett (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

Hallo Thomas.

Ich hatte unsere Folie für den neuen Teich 2008 bei Czebra-Versand bestellt. Ebenso das Vlies.
Ist aber vermutlich nicht mit NG zu vergleichen...

Die Folie wurde eingepackt in das Vlies (Schutz) per Spedition bis aufs Grundstück geliefert. Wir haben hier allerdings auch soviel Platz, dass ein LKW rückwärts durchs Tor fahren kann.
Bei Eurer Foliegröße wäre ein Abrollplan von Vorteil.


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

Hallo, auch mich gibt es noch.......

@Annett , ja dort hatte ich auch schon geguckt-die Folie ist aber "nur" 50€ günstiger als bei Naturgart.Ich wede die Folie dann wohl bei NG bestellen.Aber trotzdem danke für den Tip.

Bei meinem Teich hat sich noch nicht wirklich viel getan......aber es gibt ja auch noch etwas anderes am/im Haus und Garten zu tun.
Ich habe die eine Seite jetzt so modeliert ,wie sie eigentlich bleiben soll.Ich hätte aber gerne noch ein paar Meinungen hierzu .
Etwas, ist mir beim "buddeln" aber schon aufgefallen:Jetzt wird einem so einiges klar was man gelesen hat.-Learning by Doing

Zu den Bildern:

Die Maße haben sich ein wenig verändert.Die Feuchtzone hat jetzt eine Breite von 0,50 m, dann geht es mit leichtem Gefälle runter auf 0.40 m in die Flachwasserzone welche dort eine Breite von 0,50 m hat.Von dort aus geht es dann ein wenig steiler auf ca. 1,10m in die Tiefwasserzone.


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

Da keiner etwas zu meinem vorherigen Bericht schreibt, gehe ich einmal davon aus das es wohl soweit in Ordnung ist.Zurzeit bin ich wieder fleißig am Grundwasser pumpen.Denn Donnerstag hat es einen Schauer von 7 Uhr morgens bis 17Uhr Nachmittags gegeben.
Aber jetzt mal zu etwas anderen:
Ich habe meine Kiesel ja damals aus dem alten Klärteich heraus baggern lassen, da ich diese später wieder auf den Teichgrund und in den Teichzonen verwenden will. Jetzt muß ich sie ja aber noch ein wenig vom Dreck (Erdreich) befreien.Hat vieleicht jemand eine Idee, wie es schnell und einfach geht?!?



                                                     MfG aus dem Norden 

                                                          Thomas


----------



## RKurzhals (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

Hi Thomas,
Respekt !   Ich würde mich freuen, so weit wie Du zu sein ... .
Ich persönlich bevorzuge bei meinem Teich ein wenig das Prinzip "form follows function" - also es gibt einen Steg, wo ich in die Tiefe sehen will, es gibt ein Beet, an das sich Wasserpflanzen anschlie0en sollen, etc. Das entspricht nicht einem "formalen Rechteck". Ich habe den Eindruck, dass 50% der Teichfläche ruhig mit Pflanzen bestanden sein können, will man ein "pflegeleichtes" System haben. Das läßt sich aber sicher auch über den Fischbesatz regeln (weniger Pflanzenzone, weniger Tiere und Filtertechnik...).
Für Deine Kiesel hätte ich folgende Idee:
Bau Dir einen Rahmen aus "Karnickeldraht" (gibt's ab 6x6 mm² billig in den besseren Baumärkten, oder bei MoBau/Handelshof etc.), auf dem Du das Material ausbreiten kannst. Dann viel Regen abwarten, oder selbst "besprühen". Noch "intelligenter" sind Betonmischer, so Du einen hast. Da schwimmt fast nur "Humus" auf, und läßt sich "abgießen" (und das Wasser wiederverwenden). Für ein gutes Bodensubstrat sind eh' ein paar Feinanteile und der Lehm von Nutzen, die auf diese Weise nicht so schnell verloren gehen ...


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

Hallo Rolf,na ja es zieht sich bei mir aber auch schon über ein Jahr hin.
Aber es gibt ja auch noch andere Sachen.Und außerdem:"gut Ding will Weile haben"!
Die Idee mit dem Mischer hatte ich auch schon.Na ja schauen wir mal."Kommt Zeit kommt Rat".Obwohl man mit einem größerem Rahmen schneller zu Potte kommen würde.Wenn ich dann noch mein Wasser aus der Sisterne zum absprühen nehmen würde kostet es mich auch nichts.(außerdem will ich im Sommer keinen Regen).
Danke nochmal für deine Tips.


----------



## Annett (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

Hi.

Versuch mal folgendes: Kies in eine Schubkarre schippen (natürlich nicht randvoll) und dann mit dem Schlauch spülen + per Hand/Schippe durchmischen. Wasser kann man anschließend bei einer Karre ganz bequem abkippen... und bei Bedarf weiter mit dem Schlauch spülen.


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

 Hallo Annett, danke auch für deinen Tip.Bis dahin ist es ja noch ein wenig Zeit.....aber man macht sich ja jetzt schon so seine Gedanken.
Diese Woche will ich mal sehen ,daß ich die andere Seite modeliert kriege.Dazu muß ich aber erst einmal wieder ein paar Karren Sand schieben.Aber wie schon einmal zuvor erwähnt, beim schaufeln und modelieren wird einem einiges klar was man zuvor im Forum gelesen hat und nicht so ganz verstanden hat.
so, nun will ich noch ein wenig im Forum stöbern.

                                                           Tschaui und bis bald sagt

                                                                            Thomas


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

Hallo,ich melde mich auch mal wieder.
Wir haben uns gerade zwei Wochen an der Türkischen Riviera erholt.
Und nun geht es am Teich weiter. Die "modelierung" ist jetzt abgeschlossen und das Vlies und die Folie sind schon so gut wie bestellt. Momentan regnet es mal wieder Bindfäden.


Ich brauche noch mal eure Hilfe.
Und zwar habe ich mir die Frage gestellt, wie ich meinen Teich das erste mal mit Wasser fülle.Da ich ja viel mit Sand auffüllen und "modelieren" mußte wird sich das ganze ja noch ein wenig setzten.Ich hatte so gedacht, daß ich ihn erst einmal bis zur ersten Zone fülle und ihn sich dann erst einmal genügend Zeit sich zu setzten.Oder hat jemand einen anderen Vorschlag?
Fotos werde ich demnächst nachreichen.

                                                          MfG           
                                                                 Thomas


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

Ich noch einmal.....Hier wie versprochen noch ein paar Bilder.
So, nun will ich mich um die Folie kümmern.
Bis die Tage.

                                                             MfG 
                                                                   Thomas


----------



## Annett (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

Hallo Thomas.

Wenn Du das alles nur mit Sand modellierst, hätte ich Bedenken, was passiert, wenn Dir mal Wasser unter die Folie gerät....
Dann spült es den Sand nach unten und Du bekommst vermutlich ordentliche Probleme. :?

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber wird auf Baustellen zur Verfestigung nicht immer noch ordentlich Kalk in den Grund eingebaut... vielleicht wäre das eine Lösung?
Ist zufällig jemand vom Baufach anwesend?


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*


Hallo Annett,
ich bin zwar nicht vom Baufach- aber da hätte ich eigentlich nicht so die Befürchtungen. Denn wenn erst einmal Wasser drin ist verdichtet es meiner Meinung nach doch noch sehr, so das ich nicht glaube das dann noch viel passieren kann.Aber falls jemand vom Fach unter uns ist oder jemand der auch viel mit Sand am Teich modeliert hat soll sich ruhig zu Wort melden.Man lernt ja nie aus.

Ich wünsche dir und allen anderen ein schönes sonniges WE.


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*


Hallo, will sich denn keiner mehr mit mir unterhalten?
So, das Vlies und die Folie sind bestellt. Ich habe 500er Vlies und 1,14mm EPDM -Folie von Firestone genommen.Sollen im Laufe der Woche geliefert werden.
Ich habe noch einmal eine Frage zu meinen Kiselsteinen die ich ja auf den Grund verteilen möchte(siehe vorherige Beiträge). Muß ich diese überhaupt vorher von Erdreich reinigen-oder setzt sich dieser mit der Zeit ab und dient als "Pflanzhilfe"?Sollte man unter den Kieselsteinen besser noch eine Lage Vlies auslegen?(muß ja nicht gerade 500er sein) Was wäre ratsamer -erst die Kieselsteine und dann Wasser -oder umgekehrt?
So,daß war es erst einmal wieder von mir. Ich hoffe,daß sich mal wieder jemand meldet.

                                                                      MfG

                                                                             Thomas


----------



## CoolNiro (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

Der Kies sollte auf jeden Fall gewaschen sein und
vor dem Wasser in den Teich. Wenn es keine kantigen
sondern runde Bachkiesel sind brauchst Du kein Flies.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

@Andy:
Danke für deine Antwort.Dann werde ich mich wohl an das sieben machen.

Trotz lesen in der Selberbau-Ecke habe ich noch eine Frage:Woher weiß ich wie groß mein selbstgebauter Filter sein muß??
Es sind sonst schöne Beiträge zum Thema Selbstbau einer Filteranlage drin.Kompliment

                                                               Tschaui sagt

                                                                                  Thomas


----------



## Phil (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

Guten Morgen Thomas,

schicker Selbstbau bis jetzt  
Das Thema mit dem Sand zum modelllieren (komisch mit 3 l, naja egal) ist ein 2 schneidiges Schwert. Du hast Recht wenn du sagst der Sand verdichtet sich unter zu Hilfe nahme von Wasser + Druck. Ist soweit auch richtig, nur setzt er sich dadurch, was bei zu knapper Kalkulation der Folie, dazu führt, dass sie weiter ins Loch gedrückt wird und dir dein Teich über Kurz oder Lang auslaufen könnte. Also wenn du das so machen willst, dann würde ich einen Wall rund um den Teich ziehen und selbst da die Folie noch ausreichend überstehen lassen. Denn es gibt nichts schlimmeres, als wenn die geschnittene Folie in 1-2 Jahren zu kurz ist. Wegnehmen kannst du immernoch was, dran stückeln ist eher schwieriger 

Zur Filteranlage, gilt folgendes Prinzip:

Teichgröße/das Volumen/die Wassermenge + Art der Absaugung (Skimmer, Bodenablauf, evtl. beides, usw.) -> bestimmen die Größe bzw Förderrate der Pumpe!

die Förderrate der Pumpe + Art des Filters (Pflanzenfilter, Biofilter, usw) -> bestimmen die Größe des Filtersystems.

Du musst also erstmal die Eckdaten klären, Wie groß wird der Teich, was kommt alles rein (Fische?), wie wird das Wasser abgesaugt, welche Art von Filter soll es denn werden, usw?

Wie immer gilt: more input -> more output

LG Phil


----------



## Zuckerschniss (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

Hallo Thomas,

sieht ja schon richtig gut aus, da steckt ein Haufen Arbeit drin. Zu der Folie kann ich Dir nur gratulieren , die haben wir auch genommen. Lässt sich wunderbar verlegen, ziehen und schieben. Wir haben Stufe für Stufe mit Kies befüllt, dann die Pflanzen eingesetzt und das Wasser nachlaufen lassen auf die Stufenhöhe. War meiner Meinung nach am einfachsten. 

Mit der Gestaltung vom Rand würde ich etwas warten. Wie ich gesehen habe, musstest Du, genau wie ich, das Geländeniveau anheben und dieser aufgeschüttete Rand wird sich durch den Wasserdruck wieder etwas verändern. Ich hab den Fehler gemacht und den Rand zu schnell gestaltet und bepflanzt. Jetzt muss ich nacharbeiten.

Viel Spass und Muckis :gdaumen für die Folienverlegung (wiegt einiges).


----------



## CoolNiro (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

Hallo Thomas,

im Kieswerk gibts den Kies schon gewaschen
und nach Größe sortiert, selber ist das eher
mühsam und wird nur schwer so sauber wie er
sein soll.

Aufgrund Deiner Frage...



> Muß ich diese überhaupt vorher von Erdreich reinigen-oder setzt sich dieser mit der Zeit ab und dient als "Pflanzhilfe"?



...empfehle ich Dir die beiden Sachen im Basiswissen
zu lesen, damit Du von vornherein keine später schwer
zu behebenden Fehler machst:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14500

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1016

Viel Erfolg und Gruß
Andy


----------



## Zuckerschniss (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

Phil war schneller


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*


Hallo, und erst einmal allen schönen Dank für die Tip's und Ratschläge.

@ Phil:die Folie habe ich großzügig gemessen und bestellt.Ich rechne nämlich auch damit,daß sich die Folie noch "gut" setzt.
Hier noch ein paar Eckdaten unseres Teiches:
-L=ca.7,00m; B=ca.6,00m; T=ca.1,30m
-Nach der "Formel"  LxBxT:2 ergibt das dann ca.27000 Liter
-es sollen verschiedene Fische rein (außer Kois),wieviele wissen wir auch noch
 nicht.
-es sollen überwiegend Pflanzen in den Teich,welche das Wasser "reinigt"
-das Wasser soll mit einer Pumpe abgesaugt werden und dann in einen   
 selbstgebauten Filter gereinigt werden.Ich fand diese Filter-Variante nicht
 schlecht.(http://www.heuft-plaidt.de/teichfilter.htm)
 so ich hoffe du kannst mir mit diesen Eckdaten ein paar Tip's geben.

@ Ellen:das mit der Folie macht mir ja Mut.Bin ich froh, wenn ich die erst einmal fast Faltenfrei drinn liegen habe und fluten kann.Das ganze soll dieses Wochenende passieren.Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter ein wenig mit.
Habt ihr den Kies auch auf den Grund des Teiches?Wenn ja welche Erfahrung habt ihr beim Pflanzen im Kies gemacht, bzw mit der Entwicklung der Pflanzen?

@ Andy:Mit dem Kies hast du recht aber ich habe diese Kies ja nun schon da und will ihn auch aus Kostengründen wieder einsetzten.Irgendwie bekomme ich sie schon einigermaßen sauber. So eine dicke Schicht wollte ich sowieso nicht auffahren.Danke auch noch mal für deine Link-Tips.Den einen hatte ich auch schon gelesen.

Falls noch jemand wichtige Tip's & Anregungen  zum Thema Pumpen/Filter/Filter-Eigenbau bitte melden.

                                                Bis die Tage

                                                                Thomas


----------



## Annett (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

Hallo Thomas.

Die Filterfragen werden Dir mit Sicherheit im Technik-Unterforum besser + ausführlicher beantwortet, als hier. Bei soovielen neuen Beiträgen kann kaum ein User mehr alles lesen. 

Ich habe mir aus Deinem Link nur mal die Stichpunkte Vortex (60l) und Bürsten durchgelesen.... das reichte mir. :?
Der Vortex muss viiiiiel größer sein, damit sich was absetzt und Bürsten sind seit einigen Jahren überholt. Vor allem, weil die Reinigung z.T. eine echte Sauerei ist. Ein Spaltsieb ist dafür eine viel bessere Lösung. 
Wie gesagt, weiter runter hab ich nicht geschaut. 


Wenn Du Pflanzen setzt, dann bitte nicht in den reinen Kies. Etwas lehmhaltiges Substrat (Lehm+Sand) an die Pflanzstellen und sie wachsen viel besser an. 
Bei uns im alten Teich haben sich die Pflanzen die ersten 3 Jahre nur sehr zögerlich entwickelt. Substrat war reiner Kies (16-32mm), der natürlich vor Einbringung auch noch von den feinen Bestandteilen frei gewaschen wurde. 
Welche Körnung hatte Dein Kies nochmal? Habs irgendwie überlesen/nicht gefunden.


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*


Hallo Annett,mit dem Filter fand ich von der Mach Art nur Interesant.Natürlich müßte man diesen dann auf meine Teichgröße anpassen.
Aber ich werde noch einmal eine "Anfrage" im Bereich Teichtechnik stellen.
Mein Kies müßte auch so ca. die Größe von 16-30 haben.
Es wäre doch auch eine Möglichkeit Kies auf den Boden und dort wo Pflanzen hin sollen ein Sand/Lehm-Gemisch unterzumischen-Oder?
Ich werde jetzt noch mal im Bereich Teichtechnik ein wenig stöbern.


 Noch einen schönen Tag  

                                 Thomas


----------



## Zuckerschniss (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

Hallo Tomas,

also, im tiefen Bereich (1,50 m) haben wir nur wenig Kies eingebracht, da stehen ja "nur" die Seerosen und die verwurzeln eh so stark, dass die Folie schnell verdeck ist. In den oberen Ebenen (0,80 und 0,40 bis 0,10 m) haben wir gemischten Kies verwendet, sodass die Pflanzen sich besser verwurzeln. Unser Kies war nicht gut gewaschen, was uns die ersten 2 Wochen trübes Wasser und danach ne lecker Fadenalgen-Blüte gebracht hat. Ging aber von alleine wieder weg. Substrat oder Lehm haben wir nicht, und trotzdem wachsen die Pflanzen wie Lotte.

Am Wochenende soll ja ideales Teichfolienverlegewetter sein (Regen, Regen, Regen). Da wird der Teich schnell voll und der Teichbauer ist ja eh nass......

hihi


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*


Hallo Ellen,
mein Spediteur hat sich gerade gemeldet-die Folie kommt erst Montag:-(Ist aber meine Schuld,da ich gestern mein Handy Zuhause vergessen habe und er gestern einen Termin per Handy abmachen wollte.-Dumm gelaufen.

Was meinst du mit gemischten Kies?Sand und Kieselsteine?

Welche Pumpentechnik und Filter habt ihr bei euch im Teich?Wir haben ja so ziemlich die gleiche Teichgröße.Gibt es evt. auch Fotos davon?

Dann habe ich ja noch das ganze WE Zeit zum Kies waschen!?!

Liebe Grüße zurück nach Frankreich

                                                      Thomas


----------



## Zuckerschniss (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

Hallo Thomas,

gemischter Kies = Kies in verschiedenen Größen. Das wirkt meiner Meinung nach natürlicher. Das hab ich mir vom Baustoffhändler alles in einer Fuhre abladen lassen. 

Die einzige Technik im Teich ist eine Pumpe für den Bachlauf. Bilder gibts einige im Album. Und wenn Du unten anklickst, siehst Du unser erstes Filmchen.

Viel Spass für Montag.


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*


Guten morgen Ellen.
Sorry, aber in das Album hatte ich nicht geguckt.Sehr schöne Bilder.
Ach,wenn ich doch erst einmal so schöne Bilder von unserem Teich machen könnte.
Aber das Ziel rückt ja näher.


                                Grüße aus dem Norden

                                                Thomas


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*


So, nun ist es vollbracht.Am Montag kamm mein Vlies und die Folie.
Ich habe ein paar Bilder mit eingestellt.
Ich weiß zwar nicht wie sich eine PVC-Folie dieser Größe händeln läßt aber das verlegen der EPDM-Folie ist eine Super-Sache.
Wir haben die Folie mit sechs Leuten "bearbeitet"....und es hat wirklich Spaß gemacht.Das hatte ich mir wirklich schwerer vorgestellt.
Aber man ist ja gerne mal angenehm überrascht.
Den Grund habe ich mit einer Lage Sand und einer Lage Kies gefüllt und beginne jetzt langsam mit dem füllen des Teiches.

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich noch einmal herzlich bei allen bedanken die mich bis hierher "begleitet" und mit wertvollen Tip's , Anregungen u.s.w geholfen haben.



                                                                 Tschau

                                                                              Thomas


----------



## RKurzhals (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

Hi Thomas,
halt' uns uf dem laufenden. Ich wil meinen Teich dieses Jahr auch fluten (gerade ist mein Filterschacht fast fertig betoniert - nur der Abschluss fehlt noch, und die engültige Ausarbeitung des Teichprofrils = ausschachten.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

Hallo Thomas,

das sieht ja schon richtig toll aus. Mit der Folie kann ich nur bestätigen. Und ich kenn den Unterschied; wir haben den Bachlauf mit PVC-Folie verlegt. 

Wenn Du noch Pflanzen in den unteren Bereich haben willst, würd ich das jetzt machen (ohne nasse Füsse)... 

Viel Spass beim "Wasser marsch".


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

Hallo allerseits,

ich hätte mal wieder eine Frage und zwar was haltet ihr davon,von der FWZ aus eine Ufermatte zum Boden hin zu legen,damit man die Folie nicht sieht? Evt.auch noch ein paar Pflanztaschen

Vorteile/Nachteile,Anregungen,Alternativen.
Von der FWZ zur FZ hin wollten wir Steine (150er-200er) hochlegen.

Weiß evt.  jemand ob manSteine auch irgendwo über das Internet bestellen kann?


So,jetzt will ich noch ein wenig im Forum gucken.


                                          Mit Grüßen aus dem Norden

                                                                       Thomas


----------



## Phil (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

Hallo Thomas,

sehr schöne Bilder  Bei deiner Form hätte es mich auch gewundert wenn du groß Probleme mit der Folie bekommen hättest  Aber ist schon sagenhaft wie klein so ein Teich auf Bildern wirken kann. Ohne das Auto zum Vergleich hät ich fast gesagt "Da hät auch ne Teichschale gereicht 

Deine Kürzel, hmmm, FWZ heißt Flachwasserzone? aber was is FZ? FlachZone? also Prinzipiell kannst du das mit den Ufermatten so machen, aber da gibts ja noch mehr Möglichkeiten bishin zum Beton (wobei das ja nun befüllt ausscheidet) Generell schon recht schwierig wenn du nun schon Wasser drin hast. Egal was du machst, leg die Matten nicht über den Rand, wenn sie auf der anderen Seite im Teich bis zum Boden geht. Sonst hast im Sommer irgendwann keinen Tropfen Wasser mehr Teich und füllst ständig nach, Stichwort Kapillarsperre.

Steine kommen im Teich immer gut, Ich such mir immer so welche zusammen. Hier und da wird mal was ausgebaggert und da kommen welche zum Vorschein, dann liegen mal im Wald welche rum. Ansonsten such dir einfach einen Steinbruch in deiner Nähe, billiger als direkt von denen, kriegst es nirgendwo. Zumal die auch wissen, welchen du nehmen kannst. Einfach mal in Gelbenseiten schauen oder bei Google 

LG


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

Hallo Phil, 
FWZ=Flachwasserzone
  FZ= Feuchtzone

Welche Möglichkeiten (außer betonieren) gäbe es deiner Meinung nach denn noch? Wasser ist nämlich erst 0,20m drin, weil ich mir wegen der Matte noch nicht so im klaren bin.
Ich bin jetzt gerade dabei mich ein wenig über Pflanzen schlau zu lesen.


                                                   Bis die Tage


----------



## Annett (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

Hallo Thomas.

Viele verstecken ihre Folie unter einem Vlies, welches sie mit Zementschlempe bearbeiten...

Simon hat so einen Teich, Micha ebenso und viele andere, deren Teiche/Namen mir auf die Schnelle nicht gleich einfallen.... 
Sie können sich ja hier selbst zu Wort melden. 

Ufermatte würde auch gehen.... am Ende  bleibt es Dir überlassen. Grünlich wird alles irgendwann einmal.
Beim Zement könnte ich mir nur vorstellen, dass zu raue Stellen beim Toben für Abschürfungen sorgen könnten.


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

Hallo Annett,
danke für deine Antwort.
Wir haben uns am Wochenende gerade dazu entschloßen, doch keine Ufermatte einzulegen, sondern die Folie so zu belassen wie sie ist.
Ich bin gerade dabei meine Pflanzenbestellung zusammenzustellen.http://www.nymphaion.de/
Bei der Auswahl gar nicht so einfach.Wieviele Pflanzen rechnet man so ?
Pro Meter ca.4-5 Stück oder pro m² 4-5 Stück?Könnte mir da jemand eine rasche Antwort geben?

So, dann bis die Tage


----------



## Annett (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

Hallo Thomas.

Man rechnet mit 4-5 Pflanzen pro Meter Uferlänge... mehr schadet aber nie. 
Um so kürzer + schwächer sind die anfänglichen, unvermeidbaren Algenblüten.


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

Hallo ,
hier ein kleiner Zwischen-Bericht über meine Teich-Aktivitäten.
Wir werden uns ein Pflanzen-Sortiment bei Naturgart bestellen.Wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe ist es auch nicht teurer als wenn ich sie woanders einzeln kaufe. 
Außerdem haben wir noch 6,5 t dänisches Geröll (150er-300er) für die Schräge von der Feuchtzone zur Flachwasserzone,  bei einem Sand-Lieferrranten bei uns in der Nähe bestellt.
Also ist das Wochenende ja auch wieder mit Arbeit gesichert.

Wäre es eigentlich ratsam unter den Geröll-Steinen ,an den Schrägen, eine Schicht aus Sand und Kies zu machen ,wegen den Pflanzen? Ich wollte diese nämlich zwischen die Steine pflanzen.

                                                                  Bis bald

                                                                               Thomas


----------



## Phil (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

Hallo Thomas,

Wenn du die Pflanzen zwischen die Pflanzen pflanzen willst (gott wie klingt das schräg  ) Dann solltest du irgend ein Substrat mit bei geben. Sollte aber reichen wenn du das an den Stellen tust, an denen dann auch Pflanzen landen werden, oder halt komplett. 
Tipp zur Art des Substrates geb ich dir einfach mal keine großen, die einen schwören auf Sand, die anderen auf Teicherde, wieder andere einfach auf ein Lehm-Sand Gemisch, usw. Da gibts soviele Meinungen wie Mitglieder im Forum 
Ich persönlich, habe Lehm-Sand Gemisch, aber einfach deswegen weil der Boden bei uns recht lehmig ist und der Sand ohnehin noch da war  bislang wächst alles super, auch das was ich in den Pflanzkörben habe 

Kurzum, ganz ohne irgendwas in dem die Pflanzen wachsen können wirds wohl nicht oder nur schwerlich was werden. Es wäre also ratsam.

EDIT:// da fällt mir grad noch was auf, wenn du wirklich planst größere und schwerere Steine auf die Folie zu packen, lege bitte Vliesreste zwischen Folie und Stein. Die werden ohnehin grün und schützen die Folie vor all zu spitzen Ecken an den Steinen.


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

Hallo,ich habe bei E..Y folgende Filterkomplettanlage gefunden.javascript:;Kann mir irgendjemand etwas dazu sagen? Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Anlage bzw.mit dem Anbieter?

Schönes WE
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

Sorry, da ist wohl was mit dem Link schief gelaufen. Ich probiere es nochmal.http://cgi.ebay.de/TEICHKOMPLETTANL...ehör?hash=item2ea70bfb01&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
Ich hoffe es hat diesmal geklappt.
Nochmals ein schönes WE


----------



## Olli.P (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

Hallo Thomas,

lass es............ 

M.M.n. ist der viel zu klein für 27.000L!!

Es sei denn du willst jeden Tag Filtermedien reinigen.

Selbst bei der Pumpe kommt bei mir  auf.

7500L/h bei 150W 

Da gibbet bei gleicher Leistung auch Pumpen die meist nur die hälfte an Strom verbrauchen......


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

Hallo Olli P., danke für deine schnelle Antwort.Mich machte der günstige Preis ein wenig stutzig.
Kannst du mir etwas günstiges "empfehlen"?
Übrigens, mein erster Teichbewohner ist auch eingezogen.

Schönes WE
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Olli.P (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

Hi Thomas,

Eigenbau mit vernünftiger Vorabscheidung. 

Oder wenn die € keine Rolle spielen, was vernünftiges kaufen. :smoki


----------



## Zuckerschniss (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

Hallöle,

ich fass es nicht  unser Teich ist seit 2 Monaten einzugsfertig und noch kein Frosch in Sicht und bei dir sonnt sich der erste schon auf der Folie. 

Ich beneide Dich !!!! :?


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

Hallo Ellen,
das liegt bestimmt an unseren norddeutschen Luft

Mal was ganz anderes an alle:
Wer hat den Standard Filter von Naturgart bzw. wer kann mir etwas darüber berichten?
Der viel mir gerade so ins Auge.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

Ich noch mal......
@Ellen
Es sind übrigens wunderschöne neue Bilder von eurem Teich.

Mein Pflanzen-Sortiment von NG ist heute gekommen.Ich habe sie erst ein mal wie beschrieben in Wasser bzw. in Nasser Erde gesteckt,weil ich diese Woche ein wenig eng mit der Zeit bin.
Ich muß sagen eine super Lieferung, die Pflanzen sehen kräftig aus,sind ordentlich beschriftet mit Namen und Standortwahl.(für einen Anfänger eine echte erleichterung)

In unserem Teich haben wir heute "seltsame" Tiere gesichtet.Was sind das für Tiere?
Ich hoffe auf den Fotos kann man sie einigermaßen erkennen.
Bis die Tage

Gruß Thomas


----------



## expresser (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

Hallo Thomas,

deine "seltsamen" Tier sehen für mich wie Mückenlarven aus.
Ich denke dass dein Frosch seine Freude damit hat!


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

Hallo Werna,an sowas hätte ich ja nun nicht gedacht.Aber wenn es weiter nicht's ist bin ich ja beruhigt.
Danke für deine Antwort.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Zuckerschniss (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

Hallo Tomas,

danke für das Kompliment. Wir geniessen diesen Sommer am Teich so sehr, dass wir nichts mehr geschafft kriegen. Und wir haben noch reichlich an unserem alten Bauernhaus zu tun.... 

Deine Pflanzen sehen toll aus. Hätt ich nicht gedacht, dass man bei NG so gute Ware kriegt. Viel Spass beim Pflanzen in der guten Luft im Norden


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (16. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

Hallo alle zusamen.
Ich wollte nur schnell mal ein paar Bilder reinstellen.
Es hat sich gestern nämlich einiges getan.(was wir Abends auch gemerkt haben-aber beim Fleisch und Bier war es schon fast wieder vergessen) DerTeich ist auf den Bildern noch nicht kmpl. gefüllt. Die Bilder folgen.
Allen noch ein schönes sonniges WE.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Zuckerschniss (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

Hallo Thomas,

Hut ab, das sieht richtig toll aus. Hast Du das Ufer mit dem Lineal gezogen...... smile.....

Weiter so !!!


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-zweiter Startversuch*

 Hallo Ellen,
danke für die Blumen.
Mit dem Lineal ging nicht-es gab nicht so ein langes!
Ich hatte mir zu Anfang eine billige Laserwasserwaage zugelegt.Das funktionierte recht gut.Momentan bin ich gersde dabei mir einen Filter auc Regentonnen zu bauen.


Gruß aus dem Norden

Thomas


----------

